# 4 touchdowns in a single game AND...



## Andrew Green (May 10, 2006)

can choke you out 

http://www.gracie-nepa.com/vids/espn.wmv

For anyone confused by the title, watch for Al Bundy doing some jujitsu


----------



## green meanie (May 10, 2006)

A _VERY_ cool clip. Thanks!


----------



## mantis (May 10, 2006)

nice little clip

but.. talk about arrogant dude!
"someone has to be the best, and we happen to be the best"!
"no system as complete as ours" muahahaha

again, thanks for sharing


----------



## MA-Caver (May 10, 2006)

Very nice... enjoyed that... thanks for sharing.


----------

